# Tranfer to Germany



## alisonsmith (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi! Me and my family are planning to transfer to Germany by early next year. would you give me an idea how the process is? How long will it take me to apply? Your response would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

By transfer, do you mean that you have a job lined up? Or are you looking to move over and then look for work?

If you've got an employer lined up (or are literally transferring with your current employer) then it's up to the employer to sort out the visas and work permits and all. Normally takes a couple of months, which gives you time to get the personal side of things organized for the move.

With a few more details, we can probably be more helpful.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

